# Anybody help me with a custom boot logo and animation?



## 440hi04 (Nov 19, 2011)

Could anybody help me with a Custom Boot Animation and Boot Logo including Hip Hop Artist Machine Gun Kelly? I have a few pictures as ideas for the logo but have no idea how to do anything with a boot animation. Is there a way to get audio with the boot animation? If anybody is willing to help please and thank you! I have an idea for the custom animation but have no clue how to make it happen. People have tried to point me in the right direction in the past but I had no luck. Thank you for your time!


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

hrmmm.... it's been awhile since I played around with boot animations... Just thinking aloud here, but why don't you take your animation and break it down into frames.... then take an existing boot animation and switch out the files in 7-zip? not sure how well that'd work... but again, I'm just thinking aloud here... I'm sure someone who's skilled in this area will take both of us to school soon enough.


----------

